# New Signals from South Bend Signal



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, the new IR signals were at the ECLSTS and do they Graet. I ordered one of their new 1/29th scale signal cantilever bridgest with Pennsey signals. It can be battery or track powered. They look had working models of all six new signals and the bridge can be ordered with any of these signal heads in either 2 or 4 head configuration. They were perfect 1/29 scale compared to the new Z-Stuff which work out to be 1/16 scale for some reason. Jake @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Would have been great to have some pics. Your link does not work. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

South Bend signals is at this address. http://www.sbsignal.com/


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 26 Mar 2011 08:50 AM 
Would have been great to have some pics. Your link does not work. Later RJD 
Sorry RJ, I got there on Sat and Jim was sold out of most of his

stuff. It is very nice stuff like ive been saying for 2 years.

I have a bunch of his last version Signals and they work great.

I did order some of his new Wig Wags and a Set of crossing bucks.











O yea i also looked at the Z-Stuff G scale signals at G scale Junction booth

and they were huge. They looked very toyish sized to me.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the site link. They do look nice. I will have to check them out at the KCKS show. Later RJD


----------

